# Open Segment Turning Layup Process-With the Stomper!!



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I love turning but have not yet got into segmented turning but now I just might.
I stumbled on this U tube video by Lloyd Johnson from Woodturner Pro and he shows a real slick ( almost foolproof) way of lining up open segments and doing it on the bench with gravity working for you. This auto centers the rings and makes it easy to glue them up in the horizontal position. This can also be used for closed segments with a bit more tooling.

I hope you enjoy this as much as I did. It really makes a lot of sense!!!!!................Jim

Here is the link:


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW ! That was to easy. Thanks Jim, now maybe I'll get off my butt and try open segmented.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Been doing segmented turnings for awhile. Time to do an open segmented vessel. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

Jim,

I came across this video about a week ago and it looks slick. I do closed segmented work but have not done any open segmented work yet. The setup looks great and has been making me think about doing some open segmented work. There goes my tool budget again…LOL. As much as you tinker in your garage and the vast range of projects that you do, I am surprised that you have not delved into segmented work. I really enjoy them.

Thanks.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cool. Strange how the idea is so simple yet not even thought of until the eve of the end of time, or Thursday, whichever you prefer.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

That is very cool Jim. 
It is the second time in a month that I have been tempted to try segmented turning.
One never knows…...

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Really interesting. Thnx for the link


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

It does look great Jim, I got notified of it last month in the Woodworker Pro newsletter, would definitely make open segmented work easier, especially getting the open space even. Have no trouble with segmenting, the main thing is to get the mitre angle spot on (15 degrees for 12 sided ring) and use ring clamps (large hose clamps).


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Bob, having something that makes it right on for alignment might make me start segmented turning!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That's a clever way of stacking items, for glue-up, and keeping them centered!

Very interesting!

Thank you.


----------



## thewoodworker01 (Jul 11, 2012)

That would be great to have for segmented turnings. Now I'm thinking of doing segmented turnings. If only I had a bigger lathe. Lol! Like a Oneway 2436. Lol!

Christian


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

G'day Jim, I bet you are designing your stomper right now, I have ordered the plates and will then look at creating a stomper to suit or else buy one from Lloyd.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

G'day, Bob. I made a list of the parts and sizes but I'm concentrating on a soccer ball right now. I hope to have the fixturing designed for cutting the pieces when we get back from Az in March.

If you think about it, open segment turning is more forgiving that fitting those little pieces exactly next to each other for closed segment turning. I'm not good with small pieces but I may try this just for the fun of making all the stuff to set one up. I think a guy could make those wheels for aligning the segments using the indexing on your lathe. You could locate all the holes accurately and the make tapered pieces to fit against pins in the holes and glue them down and you'd have a set up wheel for 12,18,24 or what every you'd like. I have not looked to see how expensive they are to buy yet…..
Cheers, Jim


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Very interesting Jim, I would like to get into turning segmented bowls and the like but the time it would appear to do the glue up seems to be a waste for me. But this is intriguing to me as well. Will see when we get home from Florida in May. Have a great winter…........Be Safe!!

Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If want to make your own segment disk can print these off glue to metal or wood disk.

http://www.smithart.us/download.htm


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Bill, those are full size and ready to print!!...................Jim


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the charts Bill, should make life much easier.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Very interesting video Jim with lots of ideas. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Jim & Bob, glad like templates, find them handy. Spray on adhesives works better than carpenters glue for me.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I know this post is pretty old, but, I just ordered the Stomper and longrin (spelling) fixture.


----------

